

Cloudflare app for thedaywefightback.js - sinak
http://www.cloudflare.com/apps/the_day_we_fight_back/

======
Goopplesoft
Will there be a way to access metrics for this to know how many people did it
VIA your site?

~~~
sinak
I really wish we had time to add something like that in. Hopefully down the
line.

~~~
Goopplesoft
All good. Thanks for adding this, definitely significantly reduced the
friction to getting this done for me!

~~~
sinak
Glad it made it easier :). The awesome folk at Cloudflare actually did all the
hard work to get the app built.

------
thisisparker
Is the code available for this version too?

~~~
dkoston
[https://github.com/dkoston/thedaywefightback](https://github.com/dkoston/thedaywefightback)

The banner code is pulled in from the awesome work that thedaywefightback.org
folks did. The repo basically shows how to package an app for CloudFlare.

